# Puppy?



## WombleHerp (Oct 4, 2009)

I am considering buying another dog, as myne is on his way out  I've been looking at a couple of breeds that i like, and i cannot decide based on pros/cons so i am asking your opinion 
I have a large yard, and i am after a dog that can stay inside and outside and not _completely_ destroy the inside (after training of course, every puppy will destroy at least something :lol
These are my choices:
*Samoyed
*Husky
*Pomeranian
I really have no clue what dog i want to bring home.. If you have any suggestions of a fluffy dog that is good natured i would love to hear of it  (Fluffy because the dog i have now is fluffy haha and i like that he is a sheltie )

Feel free to post piccies of your dogs even if they arent fluffy 

Nat


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2009)

smaller breeds generally live longer. my next dog will be an italian greyhound.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 4, 2009)

OH, and i definately do not want a Chiuahua, or a Maltese, or shihtzu.. No to the little STUPID rat dogs lol...

Nat


----------



## squishi (Oct 4, 2009)

i like DALMATIANS


----------



## euphorion (Oct 4, 2009)

i have had three shelties, and in my opinion they are the best 'fluffy' dog you can get as their coats do not matt as such, just get a little knotty here and there. on the other hand, those three breeds you have listed WILL matt if not brushed thoroughly EVERY DAY. and they shed alot more than a sheltie does too. so unless you can afford to pay a professional groomer on a regular basis to remove the undercoat or shave the outer coat in summer i would strongly recommend against the husky and samoyed. pomeranians are actually very sweet dogs, and you can easily avoid the whole 'little dog attitude' with them with some good socialisation, their coats are the most similar to shelties so you would be better equiped and prepared to care for it, they are also very smart little things and can handle a fair bit of training. also, they do not required the same level of exercise as the husky or the particular dietary requirements of the samoyed (sensitive tummies)  otherwise i would suggest a japanize spitz, maltese chihuahua cross (female, as they stay TINY due to the dominant growth gene, and are SO cute) or just get another sheltie. i also have a rottie cross golden retriever who is a fantastic dog in every sense of the word, and a groenendael puppy (my boyfriends dog) and would alos recommend these dogs as long as you are thoroughly committed to getting them well socialised as they are intensely loyal and can become wary of strangers and almost vicious if not trained and socialised with other dogs/humans/children from a very young age. 

back to the point. i am a dog groomer and i would always recommend against any breeds similar to the husky, samoyed, malamut, etc. UNLESS you are ready and willing to spend a heck of alot of time simply BRUSHING the dog. 

good luck! oh and my rotti x pup i got just 3 months ago (shes 7 months now) as my old sheltie (my best mate) is slowly getting older. i felt that getting another dog before she finally leaves me would make the pain a little more bearable, so i funny understand your intentions of getting another mate now, rather than later. just make sure you get your old mate to tell the new addition whats what, you don't want the pup bossing your mate around and making things tough in their odl age  

hope that helps! and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## euphorion (Oct 4, 2009)

herpsrule said:


> OH, and i definately do not want a Chiuahua, or a Maltese, or shihtzu.. No to the little STUPID rat dogs lol...
> 
> Nat


 
sorry only just saw this. might just add that dogs are only as 'stupid' as their owners  just my personal experience! :lol: some of a nicest dogs i have had in to get clipped are just plain old little maltese cross breeds, just well trained and know their place


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 4, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> i have had three shelties, and in my opinion they are the best 'fluffy' dog you can get as their coats do not matt as such, just get a little knotty here and there. on the other hand, those three breeds you have listed WILL matt if not brushed thoroughly EVERY DAY. and they shed alot more than a sheltie does too. so unless you can afford to pay a professional groomer on a regular basis to remove the undercoat or shave the outer coat in summer i would strongly recommend against the husky and samoyed. pomeranians are actually very sweet dogs, and you can easily avoid the whole 'little dog attitude' with them with some good socialisation, their coats are the most similar to shelties so you would be better equiped and prepared to care for it, they are also very smart little things and can handle a fair bit of training. also, they do not required the same level of exercise as the husky or the particular dietary requirements of the samoyed (sensitive tummies)  otherwise i would suggest a japanize spitz, maltese chihuahua cross (female, as they stay TINY due to the dominant growth gene, and are SO cute) or just get another sheltie. i also have a rottie cross golden retriever who is a fantastic dog in every sense of the word, and a groenendael puppy (my boyfriends dog) and would alos recommend these dogs as long as you are thoroughly committed to getting them well socialised as they are intensely loyal and can become wary of strangers and almost vicious if not trained and socialised with other dogs/humans/children from a very young age.
> 
> back to the point. i am a dog groomer and i would always recommend against any breeds similar to the husky, samoyed, malamut, etc. UNLESS you are ready and willing to spend a heck of alot of time simply BRUSHING the dog.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that  Yeah i'm so sad that Rusty is on his way out  he is one of the best dogs I have owned!! I wasn't too sure about introducing a new addition to the family while he is still here though, I don't want to stress him out too much. 

I was thinking Pom for that reason too, they are small but they arent as stupid, they can be trained etc. All maltese I have come across however have been the dumbest dogs... I cannot stand that no matter how much cuteness there is in some of them lol.
Ok so that rules out the samoyed and husky. 
If I had the time I would LOVE to sit there brushing them everyday, because I don't mind doing that sort of thing  but I live a very busy lifestyle working on my career, so that would be out of the question for the dogs benefit.

Hmmm so now my options are another sheltie, or a pomeranian.. 

Nat


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 4, 2009)

My choice would be a border collie, peferably from working lines rather than pedigreed. They're great intelligent dogs, free from most inherited disorders, happy to sit in the sun or at your feet but ready to go all day if you want them to work or play hard.

The Dad of one of my fellow border collie enthusiasts bred Shelties for years, and they'd come a very close second in my book for intelligence and temperament.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 4, 2009)

Do you know many breeders of poms or shelties around this area? I guess i could look on a dog forum, but being a groomer you might know of some good ones!
I work in a pet shop, but I don't organise the puppy/kitten area when it comes to getting in livestock lol I just clean it and bath them, and then move to my reptiles


----------



## euphorion (Oct 4, 2009)

not really aware of the breeders i am afraid. i would suggest searching online for breeders and calling some in difference states and see who they recommend in qld near you. then, give those breeders and call and go and see the dogs for yourself. i do like poms, but really shelties are my favourite dogs. in terms of size, courage, loyalty, intelligence and looks, i love them  i know some people dont like them, even my boyfriend isnt much of a fan  having said that i'm not sure i could ever replace Star (my mate) with another sheltie, it wouldn't feel right  do look into jap spitz though, i know someone on the forum here has one and they are very similar to shelties, a 'poofier' coat but they just dont get all that dirty


----------



## euphorion (Oct 4, 2009)

JupiterCreek said:


> My choice would be a border collie, peferably from working lines rather than pedigreed. They're great intelligent dogs, free from most inherited disorders, happy to sit in the sun or at your feet but ready to go all day if you want them to work or play hard.
> 
> The Dad of one of my fellow border collie enthusiasts bred Shelties for years, and they'd come a very close second in my book for intelligence and temperament.


 
good advice on getting the working lines. just more sensible dogs. the pedigree show dogs that are around these days either fall apart of run under the wheels of car unless you watch them like a hawk 24/7


----------



## KingSirloin (Oct 4, 2009)

You can bring home just a dog, or you can bring home a border collie.


----------



## euphorion (Oct 4, 2009)

sadly you can also bring home a border collie that is stupid, plain and simple. i see too many in the salon that dont have a brain between their ears, infuriating animals.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 4, 2009)

See what is out there at rescue places. I have a shih tzu x maltese (from DoggieRescue) and he is definitely NOT a dumb dog. He is in top level obedience classes and does canine acting. (Currently rehearsing for the role of 'Sandy' in the musical Annie.) The coat takes some serious care, but if clipped, it's not too bad. The shih tzu part seems to make him really mellow and he relaxes by flopping like a cat. Full of personality and rules the rottweiler.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 4, 2009)

ok, just looked on google images and I reckon I'm hooked!!


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 4, 2009)

Border collies are cool, but they are probably a bit bigger then what I could care for with the monajery (sp?) i have at the moment haha


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 4, 2009)

cocker spaniel  thats what my dog is and he's amazing, except that he's also on his way out.. but they are so loyal and friendly! and can be kept inside & out. they learn tricks too hehe our casper shakes hands with people  they are just so great , when i move out (eventually) a cocker spaniel is what i'll be getting  i love spaniels in general


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 4, 2009)

Might I suggest this forum for you to go and ask your questions: Australian Purebreed & Crossbreed Dog Forum

I find that they suggest breeds suited to your needs, rather then just give examples of what they own.


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 4, 2009)

what about a chow chow x]


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 4, 2009)

I often advise people to go to a large dog training club and watch various dogs in action. Talk to owners and trainers about what you want in a dog and the good and bad points of different breeds or crosses. I teach at our local club and I have seen people do this a couple of times. It is much more sensible than going to a purebred dog show.


----------



## Hsut77 (Oct 4, 2009)

If you want a BIG dog in a small package consider Miniature Pinscher. Great dogs, smart and cost alot less to feed. Here is a pic of mine


----------



## Kitah (Oct 4, 2009)

Couple of things I would consider

- A pound, rescue or RSPCA dog; these are just as good, if not better than pure breeds; a reduced tendency to have genetic disorders (Pathology lectures at uni = ALWAYS mentioning various pure bred dogs that are prone to different ailments). You're also giving a dog another chance, when some other idiot abandoned them. 

Breeds that I would consider
- Golden retriever; intelligent, gorgeous coats, happy-go-lucky type personality, love virtually everyone.
- Border collie; not for many, they are a working breed, need to be kept very active. Border collie x kelpies are also really nice. 
- German shepherd; dual purpose, both companion and will tend to scare intruders away, nice coat and appearance, very intelligent animals


----------



## euphorion (Oct 4, 2009)

you could rescue a greyhound off the track. very mellow dogs, and dont need heaps of exercise


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 4, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> sadly you can also bring home a border collie that is stupid, plain and simple. i see too many in the salon that dont have a brain between their ears, infuriating animals.


 
As you would have seen in the photo I have two border collies. Gypsy is from working lines and penomenally intelligent. Bailey (my ex's but she decided to leave him with me) is pedigreed. He's a good-natured eating machine... smarter than a lot of dogs but not a patch on Gypsy. When Gypsy was 3 and Bailey was 2 a friend who had acreage mentioned that 80 sheep were agisted in one of their paddocks and would we like to take the dogs up. Neither dog had ever seen stock before, let alone worked them. I put Gypsy on a 20' lead and let her get used to the sheep. She settled well so I let her off off the lead and walked across the paddock away from her and the sheep. Looking over my shoulder there she was working the sheep behind me. Cool. Did the same with Bailey. Look, settle, off lead... off he raced up the hill and chased the sheep the length of the paddock! Whistled Bailey up and popped him back on his lead. My wife let Gypsy off her lead and 10 minutes later I had 80 sheep in a tightish mob in front of me! He's got a gorgeous nature but he's thick as a plank compared to the working lines.


----------



## mrboajangles (Oct 4, 2009)

greyhound!!


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 5, 2009)

greyhounds are very majestic looking dogs! Oh my.. All of these breeds coming out of the woodworks.. I'll have to have a long look at each of these breeds that appeal to me, and see which of them suits me the best 
Thank you soo much everyone! You have all been a big help

Nat


----------



## Jungletrans (Oct 5, 2009)

You wouldnt belive it but Poms came from Wolf-Spitz dogs from Russia . They were used as Guard - sled dogs in Pomerania and the smallest would be kept as indoor pets .


----------



## Troyster (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive got 2 amstaffs and they are awesome dogs,great guard dogs and great couch potatoes.
But they arent for everyone as they require alot of training and a firm hand.
My mum has wanted another dog for quite a while so last week end i bought her a puppy boxer.She is very cute and incredibly smart for a pup.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 5, 2009)

Asharee133 said:


> what about a chow chow x]



Just googled it.. That dog looks to be a major pain for eye problems! but thanks it is cute although weird looking lol


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 5, 2009)

Some has to say it- get a real dog 



I got my pup 1.5 years ago when my older dog looked like she was on her way downhill. She seems to have perked up since  She doesn't like him though, still jealous.


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 5, 2009)

how about something from a dog shelter..... the mutts need love too...


----------



## ravan (Oct 5, 2009)

i vote for the animal shelter too!
husky's need a lot of room and exercise... but are lovely to look at


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 5, 2009)

Poms are cool, but without proper training they tend to get dominering and a bit yappy. Apart from that they make pretty sound pets.


----------



## AnthonyJ (Oct 5, 2009)

i have a black labrador. Hes pretty smart, and full of beans. I vote the shelter too.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah go the shelter... you'll be saving a life and gaining a lovely companion


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 5, 2009)

I am in the same boat Herpsrule.
I took in a purebred Amstaff from a neglecting home two years ago and just recently we found out he has cancer and its only a matter of time before we have to say our goodbye's. He is the most gentle, calm, loving dog you could imagine, but is also very guarding of the house. I absolutely love this guy and will miss him so much. 
Achilles








Hey Troyster, Are yours purebred amstaff?
Put some pictures up anyway. When its time for me to get a new pup im going to see Andonas Kennels for a nice puppy. 4.5k each but worth it.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 5, 2009)

ok, i'll check out the Animal Welfare League in arundul and see what they have got. That is a great idea, rescuing a dog and gaining a companion at the same time 
thanks again

Nat


----------



## Troyster (Oct 5, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> I am in the same boat Herpsrule.
> I took in a purebred Amstaff from a neglecting home two years ago and just recently we found out he has cancer and its only a matter of time before we have to say our goodbye's. He is the most gentle, calm, loving dog you could imagine, but is also very guarding of the house. I absolutely love this guy and will miss him so much.
> Achilles
> 
> ...


 



Yeah both of mine are purebred papered dogs.I have a blue male and a red bitch.
Ill add some pics tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 5, 2009)

get a pug !


----------



## euphorion (Oct 5, 2009)

if you want to rescue a dog from the shelter i would recommend getting an older animal that is not a maltese/poodle/shihtzu cross (any of the 'mini' cross dogs) as sometimes their lines have been so interbred that they have developed some serious genetic conditions. most commonly seen in the salon where i work would be twisted ankles (permanently twised over 90' outwards, the dogs cant walk properly), poor eyes and sinus problems. by getting a more grown dog, or an adult, you can see their conformation straight up. 

i tried to rescue a dog from the shelters, but every time i found one that would have suited me they ended up screwing me around time and time again. ended up finding the perfect dog from a lady that couldnt care for her anymore, so i still feel like i did a good deed  

how is your search going?


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 5, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> if you want to rescue a dog from the shelter i would recommend getting an older animal



I dont think this is a good idea as she is going to have to come to terms with losing her friend again sooner rather than later if she gets a puppy.
I would hate to have to chose a dog for rescue. With over a hundred pairs of puppy dog eyes looking at you, how could you make your mind up.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 5, 2009)

hmmm I dont know still, I probably wont be getting him/her for a little while, just to save up enough money to buy him/her as well as the ongoing care/vet bills etc.. preparation is the key 
I might just go a Pomeranian, they are probably best suited due to small size/less food, inside dog as well as outside although i reckon i'll spoil it lol and keep it inside etc.

Nat


----------



## euphorion (Oct 5, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> I dont think this is a good idea as she is going to have to come to terms with losing her friend again sooner rather than later if she gets a puppy.
> I would hate to have to chose a dog for rescue. With over a hundred pairs of puppy dog eyes looking at you, how could you make your mind up.



good reasoning but i suppose i needed to clarify what i meant by 'older' dog, just more than a puppy; being more than 18 months of age. as yes im not sure i could follow my own advice  i would have trouble going passed the puppies too! the beauty of getting a purebred animal, as long as you look into your chosen breeder thoroughly, is that you can be quite certain about what you are purchasing in terms of size, coat, trainability and temperament


----------



## raged (Oct 5, 2009)

Have you ever thought of a weimaraner? I have two of them one 2 and a half years and a 4 month old. They are the most loyal dog i have ever owned and are kept inside and out. They are very easily trained although they are a large dog (our 2 1/2 year old is 40kgs). They are very clever..






















As you can see they love their babys.. lol


----------



## euphorion (Oct 5, 2009)

Too cute!!!


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 5, 2009)

haha hilarious when you see a big scary dog chewing on a pink fluffy teddy.


----------



## Troyster (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Troyster, Are yours purebred amstaff?
Put some pictures up anyway. When its time for me to get a new pup im going to see Andonas Kennels for a nice puppy. 4.5k each but worth it.[/QUOTE]


As promised,here are a couple of pics for you bfg


----------



## ambah (Oct 6, 2009)

I vote pomeranian.. but I'm bias 
I have 3 toy poms and love them to bits! 

How can you resist a face like this!


----------



## sacred_DUC (Oct 6, 2009)

pythonmum said:


> I often advise people to go to a large dog training club and watch various dogs in action. Talk to owners and trainers about what you want in a dog and the good and bad points of different breeds or crosses. I teach at our local club and I have seen people do this a couple of times. It is much more sensible than going to a purebred dog show.


 
best advice bar none.

learn the breed the pro cons medical ailement temperments so on


----------



## Aspiditess (Oct 6, 2009)

Make sure it has akc papers!


----------



## Aspiditess (Oct 6, 2009)

I got my amstaff bitch from Herizon Kennels


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 6, 2009)

Any decisions yet? I was at the APDT (dog training) conference this weekend and talked to the greyhound rescue people. They do a very good job of assessing and rehoming dogs. If you aren't sure, you could always foster one... Greyhounds have few medical problems because of selection for sound racers rather than particular 'beauty' traits.


----------



## bulionz (Oct 6, 2009)

get a border collie best dog hands down myne dont even go to the toilate in his kennal very clean dogs lots of fun and great family dog myne sleeps in my bed with me some times and hes beautiful he doesnt attack anything and hes my fav dog ever


----------



## karasha (Oct 6, 2009)

i vote boxer, couch potatoes but luvs a good run, indoors and out. but like any good dog needs training.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 6, 2009)

awwww karasha thats such a great picture of your dog on the beach  very cute!
I'm probably going to go with:
1. Pomeranian (not the ones with squashed in faces, they look a little odd)
2. Boxers seem alright 
3. My boyfriend seems to be greatly leaning towards a great dane, although I don't really know much about them, they seem ok so far
4. Greyhound from the racing track for re-homing. That seems like a great cause and I don't mind the look of the breed

Those seem to be my choices so far  still deciding!

Nat


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 6, 2009)

That is one gorgeous photo!! I definately do believe I am gaining quite the soft spot for Pomeranians!

I like the black on them, different from the regular light reddish brown that breed seems to produce. I would probably get either a full white, white/light brown, or black if I do go for one. 

Mind you, we are talking probably a year ahead of time before I could bring one home, although i wish it were sooner as I noticed rusty seemed a little 'off' today with his walking and whatnot, he looked as if he nearly collapsed when lying down on the rug thismorning, I hugged him and watched him for a while afterwards and he seemed to pick up a bit for the rest of the day. I'll be so drawn to tears when he finally goes  poor thing in his old age



ambah said:


> I vote pomeranian.. but I'm bias
> I have 3 toy poms and love them to bits!
> 
> How can you resist a face like this!


----------



## Jakee (Oct 6, 2009)

Get a Labrador. Top dogs 

Jake


----------



## toximac (Jan 23, 2010)

Get a Samoyed, their really cute look lol






And sometimes they grow a main, like Aslan off lion, witch and wardrobe lol 






Urr soo cuteeee


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 23, 2010)

go with a germen shepard there great


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 23, 2010)

Cant go wong with a Border Collie! Great companions, flully, good obedience and agility dogs, but will lay by you side elaxing with you too! Best all rounder!


----------



## WombleHerp (Jan 23, 2010)

I have decided upon a Japanese Spitz!!

slightly larger then a pomeranian, much smaller then a Samoyed, but the same all round dog with regards to shape, and fur.

I like the shape of thier snout too, not all squished in like some dogs.

thanks everyone for helping


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 23, 2010)

I would have chosen pomeranian or chihuahua, I am not allowed a dog though. (I know, they are girly dogs, but I still like them :lol

oh or I would get some sort of dog that can find animals when herping or catch pigs, so a big dog for outdoors, a little dog for indoors

make sure you post some pictures of the dog you choose, I am one of those anti introduced animal type people but I do not mind dogs, they are very important for a lot of people and very smart animals!


----------



## Shari (Jan 23, 2010)

sorry Dipcdame but i own a white german shepherd and a border collie. The border collie is perhaps one of the worst dogs i have ever owned, they chew, they get out she listens but chooses to ignore...my shepherd is double the size of our border collie abd lisens to every comand and s extemly loyal and will try to do any thing for me my shepherd bear is the best dog i have eva owned german shepherds are very good even my dad and and his brothers have kept shepherds since they were kids and still to this day. now the lady already bought a sheltie but i would have recomended a shepherd they also stay althetes and playfulfor a very long time...!

Here is Bear at our fav bush land park



 

and him as a pup



 

oh and rottweilers are good to here is spice our friends rottie


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 23, 2010)

Shari said:


> sorry Dipcdame but i own a white german shepherd and a border collie. The border collie is perhaps one of the worst dogs i have ever owned, they chew, they get out she listens but chooses to ignore...my shepherd is double the size of our border collie abd lisens to every comand and s extemly loyal and will try to do any thing for me my shepherd bear is the best dog i have eva owned german shepherds are very good even my dad and and his brothers have kept shepherds since they were kids and still to this day. now the lady already bought a sheltie but i would have recomended a shepherd they also stay althetes and playfulfor a very long time...!
> 
> Here is Bear at our fav bush land park
> 
> ...




That is one gogeous dog, Shari!!! I am suprised at your comments about your Border!!! I guess theres always one or two, as with every breed that continuously, and (pardone the pun)... DOGgedly go about ruining breed reputations, one has only to look at sheepdog trials, agility trials, obedience trials and even flyball competitions to see the huge percentage of Border Collies that take part...... AND great dogs at that............. most come from Wales and Scotland, originally, I guess there's always the one or two that either came from Ireland (sorry to the Irish there! LOL) or someone forgot to get him to read the book of conduct!! 

Shepherds hold a soft spot in my heart too, I have a Shepherd/mastiff X now............ the one who is scared of old ladies and thunderstorms!!! tee hee!! But he's a real gentle giant!

Borders are still my most favourite dogs though, our two took part in Obedience trials and did really well, hubby and I even bacame instructors in the club we belonged to, the dogs made us look THAT good!! LOL (well, it was nothing to do with me!!!!)


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 23, 2010)

herpsrule said:


> OH, and i definately do not want a Chiuahua, or a Maltese, or shihtzu.. No to the little STUPID rat dogs lol...
> 
> Nat




Jut cause there little doesnt mean there stupid , ive got 2 dogs 1 is a maltese x West highland White and the other is a cairnes terrior x maltese , they are both very intelligent when u tell the cairnes to get his ball he will go running around trying to find it and another good hting is the maltese has a nature to be ruffed up but wont over react ( E.g bite ) my girl and boy have never it and they are lovely dogs but good luck on the hunt 

hopefully in the next 3 years ill be getting a husky


----------



## Shari (Jan 23, 2010)

you must be lucky to get great lil dogs, i think they are cute as a button but its rare to find a charming well-manned little doggy my mum wants to get a cavilier spaniel i like them too...lets just say im more of a dog person than a cat person =D


----------



## Ricko (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyone who gets an amstaff from andonas kennels really dont know much about the breed, (i know someone on this site has 1 of his dogs but he even says how bad andonas are) look at a few diff kennels and speak to some people b4 you just go buy an amstaff. And as for paying 4.5k for one from him you would have to be seriously stupid.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 24, 2010)

My purebred desexed male Titan who has now passed on he was the star in our family best dog to have around kids so gentle
















This was our girl we had Black Betty she was a very good show dog but not as good around kids she was just too boistrous she now resides on a farm with cattle and sheep, whom she sleeps with in the barns lol
This pic is of her winning Runner up Best of Breed at the Royal Melbourne Show there were about 60 other amstaffs (she is on the right being handled by her breeder)





This shows how shiny she is





My god do i wish my Titan was still around RIP my mate


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 24, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> you could rescue a greyhound off the track. very mellow dogs, and dont need heaps of exercise



I've done a lot of research, and rescuing a Greyhound is what I will be doing next time


----------



## josh14 (Jan 24, 2010)

shetland sheep dog


----------



## the.badger (Jan 25, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> I've done a lot of research, and rescuing a Greyhound is what I will be doing next time


 
Best idea. We have a greyhound and know a lot of greyhounds, they are the most placid dogs around. Plus they don't chew, they're not into toys, they not escape artists, they hardly bark, they don't need much excercise (I know it's hard to believe, but they're sprinters - they have NO stamina so they only need a 10 minute walk), and they're massive couch potatoes. And the rescue greyhounds are the best because they'e already been through their naughty puppy years, and they come to you fully trained. How easy is that?

Having owned a greyhound, I can say with 100% certainty that I will only have sighthounds from now on. In the past I've had a beagle, a lab, a golden retriever, a jack russel, a kelpie, a border collie and a fox terrier, and they were all pains in the bum compared to my greyhound.

And after a while you do get used to the ribs poking out and realise they're really handsome dogs - never thought I'd say that but there you go.

Thumbs up x fifty billion.


----------



## MatE (Jan 25, 2010)

the.badger said:


> Best idea. We have a greyhound and know a lot of greyhounds, they are the most placid dogs around. Plus they don't chew, they're not into toys, they not escape artists, they hardly bark, they don't need much excercise (I know it's hard to believe, but they're sprinters - they have NO stamina so they only need a 10 minute walk), and they're massive couch potatoes. And the rescue greyhounds are the best because they'e already been through their naughty puppy years, and they come to you fully trained. How easy is that?
> 
> Having owned a greyhound, I can say with 100% certainty that I will only have sighthounds from now on. In the past I've had a beagle, a lab, a golden retriever, a jack russel, a kelpie, a border collie and a fox terrier, and they were all pains in the bum compared to my greyhound.
> 
> ...


You must have a good one my next door neighbour has one and all it does is bark,and as soon as you open the gate if it see's an opening its gone.It jump over the fence one day and i saw it bolt past my window,i caught it down the bottom of the hill after it bowled a young kid over.It doesnt come when you call it just runs a hundred miles an hour lol.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Jan 25, 2010)

get a neapolitan mastiff.
i cant resist their big drooly faces! xD so cute lol


----------



## euphorion (Jan 25, 2010)

shelties all the way! best dogs ever if you can be bothered to get a 'little' dog. dont require as much brushing as a shepherd or a collie but super smart and really gutsy to boot! would also recommend a groenendael (type of belgian shepherd) wonderful dogs in every manner, as long as you realise they are super smart, very loyal and can be protective of family members so be sure to socialise them straight away. glorious dogs!

the jap spitz is very sheltie-like in temperament, very low maintenance coat too, good choice!

my seven month old groenendael (the pure black one) my two shelties and my rottie x retriever. my little pack


----------



## Jungles (Jan 25, 2010)

I think you should get a LABRADOODLE - Best Dogs around. lol


----------



## Choco (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey,
Haven't read the full thread, but if you haven't already made up your mind and bought a pup...Get a Bull Arab/Mastiff. I have 2 and they are fantastic. You mentioned you didn't want a toy dog. They are extremely intelligent, easily trained but can be strong willed. Fantastic with little ones and other dogs too. I have a 14month old (Sargent) and a 16 week old pup (Diego). Sargent was 35kg when last weighed. When he goes to the beach he is fantastic with dogs of all sizes. Some poeple look worried when he comes to play with their toy dogs and end up laughing at how playful he is then ask what he is.

See...
1st pic Sargent @ 8 weeks
2nd pic Sargent @ 12 weeks
3rd pic Sargent @ 13 months
4th Pic Diego @ 10 weeks


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Feb 1, 2010)

> I have a large yard, and i am after a dog that can stay inside and outside and not _completely_ destroy the inside (after training of course, every puppy will destroy at least something :lol



Then cross the Husky off the list, they will leave you with a yard full of craters.


----------



## giggle (Mar 24, 2010)

I dont know how you went with getting a puppy but may I please be the voice of reason LOL 

Many people here immediately put in their recommendations for the breed they currently have fallen in love with. Dont listen to any of them, sorry guys <3 I mean it with the utmost respect ^_^

Why?

1. because not everyone is the same nor has the same opinion on 'easy to train', 'not messy', 'easy to groom' etc. Someone here recommends shelties, but for the average person the grooming requirements of a sheltie are excessive. Their coats do mat up compared to that of a jap spitz or papillon. The other thing about shelties coats is they hold dirt due to their texture, so if like me you are allergic to dust/dirt you might find yourself in a pickle. Same goes for most working breeds.
2. not every dog of that breed is the same. I had a Tibetan Spaniel, who I trained fully in obedience, who I could take offlead in public and recall and who did many complex tricks. But on the whole as a breed and without strict experienced training, they are not obedient and can never be trusted offlead. 

Jap spitz are a very nice breed for someone with a bit of time to dedicate to them. Be aware, they bark for attention and at any odd noise or movement, they do dig, they jump high and they do escape. They require your attention, they need to feel a big part of the pack... so if you are too busy to spend time every day giving them a cuddle then they arent the breed for you. If you work long hours or go out of an evening, these dogs will soon have you regretting it. They can be problem barkers. They are also very clever so training for someone with out firm training techniques may be difficult. However with the right person these dogs do great in agility. I would have one of these dogs myself because I am an experienced trainer, I have the time to spend with them and I am an experienced groomer and would find their grooming requirements minimal according to my own standard.

Another dog you might consider, seeing as you like a tapered muzzle, is the papillon (with erect ears) or the phalene (with dropped ears). They are rather similar in appearance to the pom, but a bit larger, friendlier, quieter and have a soft silky coat instead of the spitz coat. 
Grooming wise, silky coats will always be easier to groom, they shed dirt easier and don't tangle as much. Silky double coats being the easiest maintenance of all. Such coats keep dirt from the skin (they have a top coat which is thick, firm, silky and long and an undercoat which is soft, short and dense), meaning bathing is required less often. Smooth (i.e. short to the skin) coats such as the greyhound will require the least amount of grooming and dogs with silky coats tend not to have a real doggy odour. 

My opinions come from years as a groomer, rescuer, vet nurse, dog handler, animal control officer and dog breeder ^_^ I've seen everything from yorkshire terriers to wolfhounds and probably either groomed it, treated it, rehomed it, trained it or handled it at a show... or even fined its owner for having it offlead. 

Most important thing is to be honest with yourself while searching your heart. I promise there are so many breeds out there you should be able to narrow down to one that has most of what you want. 

If you get a spitz, make sure you get two 

Knowledge is power <3

Ari


----------



## rash (Mar 24, 2010)

my sister-in-law has a husky........stupidest dog i ever met........will dig under everything, jump into every goldfish pond it sees (mine) and kills every bit of animal life it comes across (cats, birds, bush turkeys, chickens....even one ladys 10yo pet parrot), runs the other way when called, stupid stupid stupid.......might be a "one of" husky, but.....stupid......grrr


----------



## noidea (Mar 25, 2010)

Hope you have had luck in getting a new puppy. I'm a huge fan of many different dog breeds but the breed we always seem to end up with is the good old staffordshire bull terrier.
Although they are escape artists, downright cheeky and sometimes a bugger to train they seem to hold rank in our preference for family pet. I call them lap dogs with grunt because they are small enough to co exist inside but tenecious enough to protect you when needed. We have a red girl Chilli she is 3 and our newest edition Demon a blue fawn (he was suppose to be a doge de bordeaux but as usual we found him first) Chilli is hand trained, as in I make a gesture and she knows what to do. Demon on the other hand is a headstrong pup that has some cheek, but he is slowly learning. He's the kind of dog that would go really well at fly ball or lure racing when hes a bit older.
Good luck and as many have said retired grey hounds make great family pets.


----------



## noctavier (Mar 25, 2010)

*re : puppy*

*MM herpsrule*
*when thinking of buying an animal, try your local shelters & the RSPCA ~ one life will be saved & money'll be put back into saving another animals life. Grouse-Elvis 8)*
*TTFN *
*noctavier =^..^=*


----------

